# Axis 223 and Nikon coyote special combo?



## wpeters

I'm preparing to buy my first gun that will be totally dedicated to yotes and other varmits. I need to be economical so I was thinking of pairing a Savage Axis 223 (stainless barrel) with a 3x9 Coyote Special (black) from Nikon. From reading other posts in here I'm a bit unsure about the BDC on the scope. Will it really be that off when I change the zoom? Here in Ohio one setup could be max 50 yards and the next we can shoot out to 400, so I know the magnification will get changed. Anyhow not set on either item, would love to hear thoughts on the setup, and advice. Thanks! (I posted this in hunting gear too but thought it fit better here...sorry I don't know how to delete my other post)


----------



## oneshotcowboy

welcome wpeters. the savage axis is a great gun. as far as the scope i have never used a nikon. i actually like simmons but just a personal preference. the best scope i had was a simmons 3.5x10-44wa. was awesome at dusk and dawn. and let me tell you it took some abuse. hope some of this might help.


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum wpeters.

Be sure to follow the directions on zeroing your scope. Your hold over shouldn't be to great to 400 yds. Certainly within minute of coyote. Those BDC scopes are nice if you are shooting a bullseye competition but I personally find them to be a lot of extra crap to clog my view. I especially don't care for the round circles. Because as Bigdrowdy1 would say Circles are for Donuts....crosshairs are for killin !


----------



## Antlerz22

Ahem----circles have their place, just have to know how to use them, its fairly easy. BUT my next would be with mildots, just have to learn to use them.


----------



## youngdon

I tried one at the range about a month ago.... They ain't for me. I agree mildots work they are much easier to use if you have a mil/mil system where the adjustments correspond to the same units of measure. Nikon has a new choice of crosshair out where the dots I believe correspond to inches, rather than milliradians


----------



## Predatorhunter

Welcome to PT wpeters!


----------



## singlesix

Havent heard much about the Axis, and i do not care for the circle mil dots. I think it would complicate things at longer ranges. For me anywayz
One of my favorite scopes is a Burris full field two. Cost me 160.00 about four or five years ago. Very clear scope has the mil dots and is fully multi coated lenses.
As for a economical gun, hard to say i had an experience with savage stevens that wasnt that good, iv heard good things about the thompson venture, (i think thier under some kind of recall). My favorite bolts are Rugers, iv heard excellent reviews on tikkas. I gotta say if it were me i would save a little more and get a gun that has proven good reviews. I learned the hard way becuase i wanted something quick and cheap. If your going to be shooting alot i would definatly get a good proven gun.


----------



## poe

I have a axis in 22-250 and I have been very happy with it. If I was to do anything to it I would change out the trigger but I trimmed the spring on mine and it did help. As for the scope I have never used or even looked through one so Im no help sorry.


----------



## wpeters

Thanks for the welcome and help!


----------



## Trickrick

I bought a Savage Edge(same as Axis) and LOVE it!
I got a .223 and the Nikon Buckmaster scope.
It will drive tacks with ease, and the scope works great.
I have not had the opportunity to do anything with the BDC yet.
I did the trigger job taking about 1 1/2 coils off and have it breaking at 3 pounds. 
Good luck with yours


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

Welcome to the forum wpeters


----------



## bones44

Glad to hear another Savage fan ! The Nikon will do fine for you too. They actually sell a drop-in trigger for the edge now also.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Welcome and the Savage is a good choice. Yes the circles change as the power changes, but once you know the actual drop at a power you can use Nikon's on-spot and it will tell you what the distances of the circles represent at different powers.

I like the circles of the coyote special and I have a buckmaster on the way.


----------



## fjrmurph

bones44 said:


> Glad to hear another Savage fan ! The Nikon will do fine for you too. They actually sell a drop-in trigger for the edge now also.


 Whare would i look for an aftermarket trigger for my .223 savage


----------



## bones44

Rifle Basix is the company that makes them.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

I also love my savage rifles but in the same breath i like any good looking functional rifle or firearm so i shouldnt talk


----------

